# Bunnie's Thread



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Bunny was brought to us by our cat Ranger onAugust 5th, 2005. She is approximately two months old with aterrific and inquisitive attitude. She thinks she's one ofthe cats. My husband gave her the name Bunny. Thename comes from the movie "Nightmare Before Christmas" (his favoritemovie).


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is Bunny and our son Zachary. 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y179/zakfoxmom/Dawn3/HPIM0863.jpg


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 19, 2005)

Bunny is so cute! I look forward to more photos.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

What a cutie!! Your son is very handsome as well!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 19, 2005)

Very cute pic....

Certainly is a cutie!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## 2bunmom (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!!! I see two cuties inthat picture. Opps!! make that three!!! I forgotthe one in the back.  Beckie


----------



## irishmist (Aug 19, 2005)

Look at all the food dishes along that wall! Lot's of loved ones I see. Bunny sure is a cutie pie!

Susan


----------



## kfonz (Aug 20, 2005)

Bunny looks so nice and cuddly! She also has the same name as my rabbit . Keep more pictures coming!

-k


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 20, 2005)

Bunny is adorable. I second the more pictures request!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 20, 2005)

:inlove:

Bunny is such alittle cutie! Is Bunny a Mini-Rex? If so, same withEmmy, my lovely bunny. Hehee. I just love that little couch! How muchwas it? 

-Katy


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

I had to share this:

Last night my husband was sitting on the couch eating mac &amp;cheese. Bunny decided she wanted some.Shehopped to the couch, hopped up on to my husband, andinspected him for a few minutes and then made the move for the mac&amp; cheese. She had her front paws on the corner of thebowl and her body was completely stretched out trying to eatit. Of course my husband wouldn't let her have any andapparently since she could not have any, she was doing her best to notlet him have any either. She stayed sitting right on hischest staring at him. Every time he tried to eat some shemoved in closer to his face to block the spoon! It was hilarious!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, what's good for the goose is good for the gander!

Your son and bunnie are absolutely gorgeous!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks  That first picture withBunny on the chair with the cat in the back, well that isRanger. He is the one who brought Bunny home in the firstplace. I will take more pics because Bunny has grown in thelast couple weeks.


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is Bunny's cage. I hope I have enough stuff in her for her. She seems to like it.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like enough to me. Good roomtoo. Just make sure she doesn't eat the chair ortowels. My wife also loves Nightmare Before Christmas and shewants to know if your husband has an axe in his head too.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice cage i want to be your rabbit.bluebird


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

What are you using for the floor on the second story?


----------



## ariel (Oct 10, 2005)

Your bunny looks like she has everything she needs 
I'm sure she loves the space to play in as well.
Nothing beats a condo house


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> What are you using for the floor on the second story?


I put two grids together then put a piece of plywood over it and thenput tile on top of that. The tile stays on because it has thesticky back. Bunny seems to like it and she has not chewed onit. She also has not chewed her chair or blankets thankgoodness.


----------

